# Baywolf Boats?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=229194

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Saltwater_Fishing_Forum_C71/Saltwater_Fishing_General_F3/Can_I_get_some_feedback_on_my_prototype_boat,_anyone_P374508/

Baywolf Boat designed & built. It was specifically made to draft 4 1/2" at rest, launch instantlly in a a hole shot, and blueprinted with racing chines and a tunnel. This boat is lighter than a Shallowsport and a Dargel, and handles like a sportscar.





http://baywolfboats.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another bass boat in the bay............


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like it needs trim tabs......has cool lines though


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Another bass boat in the bay............


Naw, I disagree.

Southshore VDR, Majek Extreme. Those are bass boats. 15 degree deadrise and no tunnel. I don't care what the topsides look like, those are bass boat hulls.

This looks more like an Ibis on the bottom. Very shallow V, maybe 4 degrees? Long tunnel and hard chines should give it pretty good performance, both in terms of its shallow water ability and its speed and turning.

I like the looks of it, anyway. I'd love to ride in one and see if it holds up to its promise. This looks to me to be a better Redfish tournament boat than some of the go-fast boats.

Tag


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

kinda looks like a new water. You can get them with no sides. Not to expensive at 19000. 
Jeff


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

where did that mariner come from?i thought they stoped making those motors?
regardless thats a cool lookn boat.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

is the boat wraped or painted?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

That Mariner looks awful on that boat. Is it just me? I think a black Opti would look (and perform) much better.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That boat has basically zero storage.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i like, but no storage what so ever...


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

It needs a 300 Merc and alot more storage!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I believe this was just a prototype!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the prototype in every sense.....it was never slated to recieve much more that a crude finish, a donated power plant and the minimal for storage. 

All we needed was fire extinguisher, life jackets, anchor, tolls, andtestequipment, and all that basically fit under the console. Even the k-top was there only to give something to hold on to during a turn at full throttle, (pics if you want them).

All your feedback is golden, so hammer away, have no mercy, tear it apart and let me keep coming back with better and better designs.....


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

It looks like a really cool boat, but what happens to the performance when somone with more money than sense puts 2000 pounds of alluminum poling platforms and red fish towers on it?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Bottom Finder said:


> That boat has basically zero storage.


Not necessarily. Looks like you could park a blimp in that console.









Seriously, that console looks way too big for a slick looking little boat like that.

On first impression it reminds me of that little Haynie tunnel flats boat. Don't know what model.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Well if you totally go overboard with aluminum, you will compromise the draft at rest and mpg, but the hulls on-plane performance will continue, if you screw the roll center and the weights up. well you'll find out that you just ended up with old barge, like half the other over done rigs. Yoy can do it, but you said it, you need some sense.....

MrG, I had a truly awesome design plugged and ready for mold, but I tried it out on the deck for fitting, and was just horrified, so I settled for this back-up. I am still working on the other design, but you nailed it when you said the console is just to much for the boat, I am trying to slim down the plug, but when you see it, it will blow your mind, so cool....


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Whats the max HP rating, and what kind of speed can be expected from this hull?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

The way I figured the rating according to the guidelines from the Coast Gaurd, the hull with a degree of safety is set for 175 hp and can run it all day, but some manufactures out their put 225's on smaller hulls not because that what it intented to run with but becuase that shows the best when other guys are checking the boat out. But I seriously have yet to see a 20' boat run even a 200 wide open and not flinch. THis hull should run a 150 totally open, w/tabs, and a 175 with some stick reserve for windy days or extra load, and be working the hull at its sweet spot.....w/performance


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Sitting in the water it looks a lot like the old Haynie H2O, which went through a wave instead of over it. We used to call them "yard darts". Maybe there's something in this design that would prevent that, but that nose sure does look close to the water.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Tell us about the cap and floor. Is that all one piece?


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Sure hope it takes off wolf, but not too sure about this one...you picked one heck of an area to try and build a business around...in my opinion bay boats now come in too many shapes and sizes to have a newer version come out that will be any better.....I do wish you luck though.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> That Mariner looks awful on that boat. Is it just me? I think a black Opti would look (and perform) much better.


It might look bad that engine runs great!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

The way I see it, 90% of all the designs that took off, haven't evolved much further than adding length, fancy dress up, and new names.... I can honestly say, even if I do nothing else but expierement, I can float the expense of a few guys at the shop, the material cost, the cost of re-tooling, research, and prototyping, engineering help, and powerplants with little heartburn. 

I don't want the design to be driven by any cost, but rather by the curiosity for pushing the performance envelope. Hopefully, each year with atleast one to two, better designs, continously.... If they don't sell, atleast they were built and I was able to scratch that design off of my "list of ideas", .

Maybe I won't hit the market right and people will never build a following, but bay boats have a long way to go, before I get cast away, I'll raise some eyebrows, and hopefully inspire my boy...a bit...


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well i must say, i believe you got the right gameplan!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

More power to you baywolf!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Some pics of the boat on the bay.....*

Here are some still shots of the boat on the bay.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

My buddies have had there raised consoles, and fiberglass work done at your shop, both very quality jobs. I have seen your shop, and some neat work you have done. Deffinetly out of the box thinking. I often have thought about your underwater hull lights, when I screw with the cord on my greenlight.

Best of luck,


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I still want to know about the that "cap" and floor. All one piece? Two piece?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

By cap are you asking about the floor, or capacity?

Capacity, is five persons.

Floor is just wood, it being the prototype, it was never slated for any nice composite decking, plus I feel more comfortable testing a hull reinforced with wood.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Baywolf said:


> By cap are you asking about the floor, or capacity?
> 
> Capacity, is five persons.
> 
> Floor is just wood, it being the prototype, it was never slated for any nice composite decking, plus I feel more comfortable testing a hull reinforced with wood.


No, the top edge of the boat. The part above your rubrail.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Baywolf ill be in the same boat as you in a couple of years... i have a couple of designs that will deff. push the envelope of bay boat designing.. like you have stated, most designs out now are often replicas of others or 20 year old designs. but for now im stuck looking at pieces of paper and scaled models trying to impliment the latest in aeronautical advances untill i get that initial $$ to start runnin with it.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

It is only a cap if it is 2 piece and then riveted together, or the cap puton the hull. A decked boat is glassed to the hull and supports. Another way of thinking is that it is a liner that goes on top or sits on top and fills the insides. I would really like to see that boat in person, it looks killer. Maybe on a trip to Mansfield we could meet up. I will have my video cameras in tow also. It looks as though it rides on a pad, I would love to see the underside of the hul.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*I pulled the 18' Cat from the mold today....*

I got the hull out of the mold at about 4:30 A.M., cause I had to go to work at 8.
The entire day I wanted to call my buddies up to invite them over and have a celebration, but I'm not much for get togethers and knowing them they'd want put it in the water and make a ******* yaht club video, so some things are best left as enigmas.

Either way the boat is probably a bit much for most normal guys to take in and probably isn't going to appeal to some, but for the young guns who want the next generation look, it'll get them what they want, I just need to refine some deck configurations and touch up some other stuff before I feel confident enough to snap off some pics.


----------



## OutdoorsBlogger (May 8, 2008)

Zero storage - what about live/bait wells?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Still working on the storage, I'd hate to just throw something together that looks like all the others. The one hull i'm building now has got a raised console being built for it, and some rod boxes built in the sides, and some other stuff.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

If you need any advice on stuff feel free to shoot me a line. Cant wait to get a sneak peak at the hull...


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Could use some info.....?*

Pic of the old project.

Could use some input, not sure whether to do a platform off the bow, what you figure, too much....?


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you make them in matte black?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

That's different!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what is that thing?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dude! What size motor is that?


----------

